# Suggest a PSU. Budget - 2.6k



## arunlakra15 (Aug 28, 2013)

My RIG specifications are:

CPU - Intel Core i3 3220 @ 3.30GHz
RAM - 8.00 GB Single-Channel DDR3 @ 665MHz (9-9-9-24)
Motherboard - Gigabyte B75M-D3H
Monitor - BenQ GL2450 (1920x1080@60Hz)
HDD - Samsung 500GB SATA
Graphics Card - MSI GTX 560

Please, suggest me the best PSU to support the above rig without trouble. I have Seasonic SS400BT PSU in mind. (forum.chip.co.id/showthread.php?t=178392 - Translator). My bro has a GTX 670 graphics card. Can this Seasonic SS400BT PSU also support GTX 670? My primary GPU would be GTX 560. Please suggest me a PSU that'll support GTX 560 without trouble in 2.6k. If there exists other good PSUs which can also support GTX 670 within my budget, please let me know.

Thanks for help.


----------



## ashis_lakra (Aug 28, 2013)

After some research , i think it'll power my GTX 670... The whole system won't consume more than 350W at full load, but i'm unsure about the 30 Amp of +12V rails. Since, we're going to buy it from WS-Retail Flipkart, will they honor the 30 day replacement guarantee if the PSU dies while testing with GTX 670 ?


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Aug 28, 2013)

For 2.6k, Antec VP450P is the best you can get.


----------



## ashis_lakra (Aug 28, 2013)

where can we get ANtec at 2.6K ?


----------



## hitesh (Aug 28, 2013)

Get that seasonic or corsair CX430V2


----------



## anirbandd (Aug 28, 2013)

stick to Antec/Seasonic.

switch to Corsair CX series only if both of the above are unavailable.


----------



## ashis_lakra (Aug 28, 2013)

So, Seasonic SS400 BT might be a viable choice considering the budget. I was also looking at Antec HG 400, but its no where available in India. Can anyone inquire about these PSU in your local place when you go.


----------



## ankush28 (Aug 29, 2013)

Antec VP450P is best @ 2.6k


----------



## ashis_lakra (Aug 30, 2013)

ANtec has 1x6pin connector, hence ruled out. We've already bought Seasonic 400W model and it might handle the GTX 670 too.. I'll update the thread on 9th September.


----------



## ashis_lakra (Sep 4, 2013)

Well, we got our Seasonic 400 PSU and it's perfectly powering a rig mentioned in first post with GTX 560. I'll check my GTX 670 too on 12th-13th. Yes, It'll push the PSU to its limits 90% but you can say its experimenting of how 400W PSU will fare in long time.


----------



## avinandan012 (Sep 4, 2013)

But you should not continous load the PSU above 80% if planning for long run.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Sep 4, 2013)

avinandan012 said:


> But you should not continous load the PSU above 80% if planning for long run.



What's the reason for that?


----------



## arunlakra15 (Sep 11, 2013)

Finally, We've tested the GTX 670 with the Seasonic 400 unit and it absolutely powers the rig without hiccup. All games are playable and there's no hardware / software crash at any moment. Yes, Overclocking is strictly no, but we're happy with the fps its pushing.


----------

